# Looking to rent in HKG



## Ed2bHKG (Aug 9, 2011)

I am relocating to Hong Kong from Singapore by the end of the year. I will be visiting in September / October to look around. Looking for suggestions. I am interested in a high rise building, 2 or 3 bedrooms. My office is near Wan Chai station but will be moving to East Kowloon Area (not sure which station yet.) Any comments about rentals in East Kowloon? I have been told that there are a number of new buildings in the area. My target is $20,000 to $28,000 per month. No children so schools are not an issue, but I would prefer to be in walking distance to a decent market. Thanks!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

That price range will put you next to a big shopping mall with all you will need. JW Why you want to live in East Kowloon?


----------

